# what would a good 20 yard group measure?



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello again, title pretty much says it. Just came in from a bunch of 20 yrd testing shooting 42 lb recurve off the shelf, wood arrows, and glove. My groups are measuring between 6 and 9 inches gap shooting. Many arrows are very good like my fist, but you have to include the poor shots too. Ten yrd groups are around 2 inches, 15 yards at about 4 to 5 inches, and 20 from 6 to 9 for average. Wondering how tight the good guys are typically? Its fairly frustrating knowing you won't be able to hunt over 15 yards! I'll keep working at this, because i'm bull headed, butwhat a sobering moment! I've never been 15 yards from a deerthat I didn't first shoot with a gun, or hit with my pickup. Thanks, Lunger


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

l =

6" with hunting equipment. 
4" with a dedicated target rig.

Viper1 out.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That would really be something to watch a good target guy shoot a 4 inch group like that! I still have a lot more work to do to average a 6 inch group. With all of this in mind, a guy should really only shoot deer at a 20 max distance, sounds to me like.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

240+ on the NFAA target face.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lunger 66 said:


> That would really be something to watch a good target guy shoot a 4 inch group like that! I still have a lot more work to do to average a 6 inch group. With all of this in mind, a guy should really only shoot deer at a 20 max distance, sounds to me like.


Depends on the guy.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Put a small dot on a target and I can shoot very tight groups at 20y, put a bigger dot and blue background and it opens up to say 4" groups.

An aiming system can play a big part as well as what Viper said on Hunting v more technical bows. You can be very accurate with any bow but the more technical equipment and more dedicated aiming method adds a level on consistency you could never get with say a primitive bow.

The key is not to get frustrated and always striving to improve and learn, the groups pretty much come on there own.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

all in the spot


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Group size is very subjective.
Stick a target up and score it.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Get rid of the glove.

Bowmania


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Would I do better with a tab? I've got a guy coming out tomorrow to help me with shooting and learning where to go ect. I hope he's full of info. This archery is very addictive!


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

It was not easy for me to make the move from glove to tab but glad I stuck with it. Cleaner release for sure.


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

with my indoor barebow recurve am usually 270-277, and with my new satori i have shot a 269, and a 272 on blue face.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

You guys are gonna laugh, but I just drove a two hr trip for a tab, and a lighter training bow! I grabbed a 35 lb bow, and carbons to match it. Ill shoot my 42 lb when I've got more seat time, and form on this 35lb bow. I'm serious about trying to shoot as well as I can. Lol!!! It can also work for my wife's next step up from her 25lb bow. If not, maybe I could get limbs in 5 lb increments. ...Lunger


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Smart, very smart. I think one measure of a good group is 50 or so arrows at a 9" paper plate. If 45 hit the plate, that is good shooting. - lbg


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This is as good as it gets


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

That's at the highest Tournament stress level too. Nothing like knowing that it will end up on the internet for all to see for many years. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

What stress 

You seemed fine


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Just watched that! Was that 20 yards? And I noticed the 10 ring is tiny! I had my wife order nfaa targets with a white bullseye, and blue face so I could compare how I'm doing along side you guys. After watching this, it looks like I've ordered the wrong targets......anyway it was sure fun to watch, and both shooters were excellent! Lunger


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lunger 66 said:


> Just watched that! Was that 20 yards? And I noticed the 10 ring is tiny! I had my wife order nfaa targets with a white bullseye, and blue face so I could compare how I'm doing along side you guys. After watching this, it looks like I've ordered the wrong targets......anyway it was sure fun to watch, and both shooters were excellent! Lunger


Usually the colored face is officially shot at 18 meters (19.685 yards - close enough to 20 yards that many just use 20). Many find the blue and white face a little easier to shoot. Either will be fine, they just give you a way to gauge your accuracy and hopefully your progress. There is a very long but informative thread called NFAA 300 scores. That thread shows my own and many others progress from complete newbe to shooting consistent, respectable scores. Check it out.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> This is as good as it gets


A certain irony to Truball Axcel and Hoyt Prevail in the intro commercials for the bb shooting :wink:


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks center shot, I was reading a thread yesterday about some of you guy's scores and trying it at 10, 15, and 20 yards. I googled the target, and the way you all score it. Then I had my wife order a bunch of those targets so I could try to shoot with you guys at home. I can gauge my progress this way, at least that's my plan. Lunger


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lunger 66 said:


> Thanks center shot, I was reading a thread yesterday about some of you guy's scores and trying it at 10, 15, and 20 yards. I googled the target, and the way you all score it. Then I had my wife order a bunch of those targets so I could try to shoot with you guys at home. I can gauge my progress this way, at least that's my plan. Lunger


Good for you. Start at 10 and shoot until you can consistently shoot 4's or better then move back 5 yards and repeat. You would be amazed at how many guys absolutely shun target shooting. I think deep down they don't really want to know how 'well' they shoot.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

centershot said:


> You would be amazed at how many guys absolutely shun target shooting. I think deep down they don't really want to know how 'well' they shoot.


It's exactly why I shoot these rounds, I actually *want* to know what I can achieve when the pressure is on and the score counts for something, I enjoy watching myself go from average scores to good scores through the season, it's very satisfying to see that kind of progress.

Even those bad times when scores are not so good, I learn important lessons about myself which makes me mentally stronger.


----------

